# Doug Wilson debates athiest. (Movie)



## shackleton (May 15, 2009)

Just found out about this but it looks interesting. 

COLLISION - 13 min VIMEO Exclusive Sneak Peek on Vimeo


----------



## PresbyDane (May 15, 2009)

You are right that does look interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Scott1 (May 15, 2009)

Only wish the attention was not placed on this Pastor, who is identified as a leader of the serious error of "federal vision" theology.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 15, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Only wish the attention was not placed on this Pastor, who is identified as a leader of the serious error of "federal vision" theology.



That is true but well maybe this will be good anyway


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2009)

I watched this, and it really looks promising.


----------



## Hippo (May 15, 2009)

Doug Wilson may not be confessional but he is orthodox and a top notch apologist, this should be an excellent exposure of Hitchins bankruptcy.


----------



## Staphlobob (May 15, 2009)

Very interesting. Wilson points out that the rationalist who uses reason to answer a theist's questioning of reason itself is "opening his bible" and so begging the question. Although I'd pondered that point from the skeptic's point of view re the Bible, I'd never considered it from the other side. Very interesting.

The problem is obvious that the film is going to be man-centered and so focus on the glories of Hitchins and Wilson. So it's certainly not an evangelical film. Maybe this is one of the problems with FV.


----------



## chbrooking (May 15, 2009)

Hippo said:


> Doug Wilson may not be confessional but he is orthodox



I could not disagree more.


----------



## TimV (May 15, 2009)

No offence, Mike. You're one of my top favorite posters, but Wilson isn't orthodox. The amount of trouble he's caused has to be experienced to be believed.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2009)

TimV said:


> No offence, Mike. You're one of my top favorite posters, but Wilson isn't orthodox. The amount of trouble he's caused has to be experienced to be believed.



Explain, please.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 15, 2009)

Looks interesting... Too bad it has Wilson representing Christianity. On the flipside I'd like to get a copy of the soundtrack. Sounds cool.


----------



## steven-nemes (May 16, 2009)

I love William Lane Craig's final words at the end of the discussion he and Christopher Hitchens, Doug Wilson, Lee Strobel, and some other guy had at a book expo. It nails it, I think, and really I am glad to hear that a puffed-up media star like Christian Hitchens is exposed for what he really is; he essentially said that he also got what he expected out Christopher Hitchens at the discussion: a disregard for many of the theistic arguments, a lack of rebuttal for the theistic response to the problem of evil, and essentially a whole lot of "I don't like God, he can't exist!" Although a part of me felt strange at hearing Christopher Hitchens being embarrassed like that (he did get a bit mad at that last comment), I think Craig said it in a kind way and wasn't demeaning but just telling it as it is.

As for the debate between Hitchens and Wilson, I haven't heard/seen it, but I suppose it looks interesting.


----------

